# Dogs in Germany



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I have just been informed by a friend living in Germany that a new law has come into effect whereby ALL dogs have to be muzzled and kept on leads whilst out in a public area.
Can any reader confirm this please


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have just emailed a friend in Germany to find out and will let you know when I get a reply.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

That was the case in Italy a few year back for dogs on holiday.

Must admit found Germans to be dog friendly so will be surprised if this is true.

It our favourite destination and I WONT muzzle our 2 mutts.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*dogs on lead*

Sould always have dog (dogs) on lead when in public place, In france they provide doggy bags , you can get them free in chemists, or look for sign? when in another country always follow the law. Germans love dogs ,Great to travel with dogs , dont forget its passport even when passing through border posts , Terry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This is the reply from my friend who has 4 cocker spaniels in Fredrichshafen (??spelling)


"No, it's not true - and certainly not for our spaniels! Some places e.g. Hamburg now make you and your dog pass an expensive test in order to have permission to let the dog off the lead (and then only allowed in certain places) but it's for dogs classified as large and dangerous. 
Just another way they've thought up for filling the kitty."


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

I can't speak about leads as our dog is always on one or it would run off! 

As for muzzles, if there is a law, everyone is ignoring it. 
I've just spent a week in the Mosel and not one dog had a muzzle. I also live just north of Hannover and haven't seen any evidence of it there either.

I know the Germans are very strict on certain dangerous breeds and this muzzling may apply to them...


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

I was sure that Boff had replied on this thread and he said categorically that there is no law. We live on the edge of our village on the route to the local dog walk - hundreds a day. No muzzles! Leads - invariably until they get to the woods/fields.


----------



## 98810 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just checked with my local Burg and got the following:

"Rural laws in Niedersachsen lay down 1 Apr - 15 Jul as the Nesting and Breeding Season. Dog owners are legally obliged to keep their dogs on the lead in forestry and open areas when out walking in the countryside. This legislation was introduced to protect wild animals during the breeding season. Heavy fines will be imposed on anyone found contravening the law."

I would imagine that Niedersachsen (Lower Saxony) will not be the only part of Germany applying this law.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info Gonzo.
Hohne is one of my favourite places, especially Dakotas

Ian


----------

